# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  StrongPharma/Scorpion Pharma

## bedrock

Long time member here since 2003. Been out of the game for a while. BACK IN NOW. God saw fit.
Looking for opinions on " Strongpharma "
AND
Scorpion Pharma

----------


## bedrock

Once again looking for opinion of brands not source

----------


## jstone

Never heard of them at all, there are so many ugls its unreal. I would find someone else, finding a good source really isnt that hard. So dont go with a source lacking reviews.

----------

